# Can you clean/lube to much?



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Since I have gotten my new SR9 less than 2 weeks ago, I have cleaned and lubed it 3 times. I dont like to leave things dirty (ie: my cars). I have been using Break Free CLP and a simple cleaning kit from wally-world. I also hit the exterior with a spray wax from my car detailing arsenal to keep the outside protected as well.

Is there any drawback to cleaning/lubing your guns to often? Does it wear away parts taking the slide and barrels or locking pins out so much? Any adverse affects of over oiling?


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not really no. Your not going to hurt anything. Seems a little overkill maybe.

I have to keep my 1911 clean and well oiled or it won't function 100% with my re-loads. But tight 1911's are notorious for that. I would think you could get away with a lot less cleaning.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

There usually is something in the booklet that tells you when to oil it. Follow that.

As far as using armrorall or a spray wax. I would say no. It might make the gun slippery which in my mind would not be good.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

CLP has plenty of protective quality, without gumming up parts that a spray wax WILL...

Keep the wax away from your gun!

I also agree with the above... I don't want the gun slippery when wet. At the very least, sweaty hands will screw with your accuracy. Worst case scenario, bloody hands would be worse.

Is it a range toy for show, or a life-saving tool, should the need arise?

JW


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

One other thing, if you insist on using the wax I think you should mix some with the oil and let it sit for a week or to see what happens. My guess is goo


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Just go by your owner's manual about lubing your gun. You can over lubricate it and it will accumulate dust and crap on it. Using a spray wax on the outside is not a good idea. As said before, it could make it very slippery when a SHTF situation arises. The outside surface wll do fine with just a wiping it down from time to time.


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

I would agree with all the above comments. I can see a good initial through cleaning to remove any excess oil or preservative, but after that, just following the normal routine maintenance as outlined in the manual should be sufficient. I have two pistols that are all metal, the other two are SS and poly. All I use on the outside of the two metal ones is a light coat of oil to prevent rust.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

fiasconva said:


> Just go by your owner's manual about lubing your gun. You can over lubricate it and it will accumulate dust and crap on it. Using a spray wax on the outside is not a good idea. As said before, it could make it very slippery when a SHTF situation arises. The outside surface wll do fine with just a wiping it down from time to time.


+1.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm glad I ran into this as I just recently read an article about over cleaning weapons and happen to still have the link. It's a bit military oriented, so the reader may or may not understand some of the intended humor/sarcasm, but the basic idea that you CAN clean/lube TOO much is properly conveyed. Enjoy

http://www.johnbuol.com/2008/12/moron-cleaning-guns-just-maintain-them.html

And because I know many people are too lazy to go and actually read the article I'll post a small excerpt:



John Buol (Editor of American Gunsmith) said:


> Maintenance means keeping the mechanism functioning and preventing corrosion. Powder fouling ("carbon") does no harm and needs to be removed only so that it doesn't impede function. A use RBC (Rifle Bore Cleaner) or Hoppe's #9, brush the part, leave set for a few minutes and wipe off. This may not remove it all but will get enough carbon to remain functional. That is your goal.
> 
> It is counter productive to strip off all the carbon, especially if you are reduced to harsh solvents or unauthorized metallic scrapers. Light lubrication should remain to prevent wear and corrosion. Many lubricants have a mild detergent that will bring tiny amounts of fouling out of the metal's pores. *Thus, a wipe of the finger will show residue*. This is GOOD! It means there is lubricant protecting the metal.


The rest of the article is an interesting read, especially for those with any affiliation for the military.:smt1099

and hows that for a first post! lol.

I apologize for my newbiness, I didn't realize this post was 6 months old, opening old threads is usually frowned upon by other forums,  I'll be paying more attention to where the time stamp is on this site now..


----------



## cappaletti (Apr 4, 2010)

*Yes !!*

In a gunsmith point of view u can do overkill on cleaning/lubrication. In cold weather it is best to not
over lubricate. In some extreme cold conditions it is best not to lubricate at all! In general, 1 drop of
lube (break free, etc.) is sufficient. Moderation is the key here.


----------

